# Full-time retirement in Thaland... where to choose?



## mariannejane67 (10 mo ago)

Morning all from the rainy North of England (cold rain at that).
My wife and I are mid-50's and have a combined pension income of £4800 pcm or 210,000 THB. We also have around £80k in cash reserves, and a property which we will continue renting out in the UK. From what we have read (thank you thai_bigfoot!) that is more than enough to to be comfortable which are grateful for, and currently are in good shape with no health issues.Around 20 years ago I did a specialised travel website for Thai holidays and fell in love with the country despite having never been there. It's time to fix that!

What we are looking for is:
A decent sized 3/4 bed house with pool and near to beach. Access to shared pool could be fine.
A local community of expats for like-minded adult activities (poker nights, dinner parties, salsa dancing etc)
Not too far from a main centre but not in the thick of it, and away from sleazey/high crime areas
Good local amenities so we can support the local economy.

At the moment we've focused searches on long-term rentals around Pattaya and whilst prices do vary, most options are excellent.
Also, the houses are great as we like outside space but is condo living good also?

Should we be considering other locations than Pattaya?


----------



## Richard Head (9 mo ago)

Take a look at Cha-Am, Hua Hin, Prachin Buri, Chumphon. More retiree beach front complexes there.
210,000 THB is going to limit you if you want to buy a condo-townhome. Under 50,000 THB / month rental should get you something akin to what you're seeking.
Check out Facebook Marketplace rentals, Fazwaz, craigslist, BahtandSold. Visit the Hua Hin area and you'll see many agencies adverting rentals as well as sales. Don't jump right out and buy a condo, soo many pitfalls with purchasing here. Study the system and talk to other farang who have bought here.

Pattaya has a lot of really good deals right now, but most are off the beach. The west side has daily train from BKK, bus service and air service. Or three hour drive, whereas Pattaya is Two hour drive with only bus service.


----------

